# [RESOLVED] Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS



## joel isfeld

Just installed a new HDD on a system.
When starting up, I get the: 'Verifying DMI Pool Data ..................' message in the bios.
The system then hangs, and I cannot do anything about it.

What would be the proper course of action here?

Joel


----------



## MaverickUK

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

Hi,

Go into your BIOS and make sure that the hard drive with the Windows installed is correctly set as the primary boot device. Choose the HDD as primary boot device, followed by CD-ROM/Floppy. Also make sure that the HDD is set to auto-detect within the BIOS utility. 

If you have any discs or diskettes in the CD-ROM or floppy drive(s) then please remove these and try and boot up again, this is to make sure the system is not trying to boot from the said device.

Make sure ALL cables are 100% connected to the system and are not loose at any scale. If any of the above does not work then try and reset the CMOS using the CMOS jumper. 

If still nothing above fixes the issue then we may have to replace/fix the master boot record on the hard drive as this may be the cause. If this is the case, then when you post back with findings i will or someone else will guide you through how to do this - so let me know how it goes.

Regards,
Nick.


----------



## joel isfeld

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

I tried all of your suggestions. Even Popped in a different hard drive just to make sure that it wasnt a dead drive.


Joel


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

Tell us about that hard drive. What type (IDE or Sata) Brand name, where jumpers are set (if IDE), where it is locate on that cable (if IDE), and what else (if IDE) is on the ribbon cable. That should help us to know more about your system. You need to be very specific on these issues.

You really need also to list the complete system in addition to what we have requested. 

When we get this information and know that it is set up properly, then we can explore how you might address this issue.


----------



## Aus_Karlos

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

Ive had this problem once when i flashed my BIOS...

Try reordering the Priority HDD scan.. Its usually found above the boot order..
Its not where you make 3 boot selection but its another boot option..

Eg. On my M/B i select 3 boot devices but if i have multiple HDD's another boot option appears..
So instead of having to select HDD0, HDD1 or HDD2 ect... for one of the 3 boot devices, I just select "HDD" then i go into the other option and select the order of which i want the M/B to scan each HDD...

Eg. 1)
HDD-0
HDD-1 (OS)
HDD-2

or 2)
HDD-1 (OS)
HDD-0
HDD-2

If i ive order the HDD'd like 1) my BIOS will hang at verify DMI pool........ 
But if i reorder it to look like 2) then my pc will boot


----------



## MaverickUK

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

BIOS will search the first boot device to hand over its operations to the Operating System, if the operating system / MBR is not found then this error will happen - that's why you computer stalled at this specific part. 

If the user does have multiple HDD's, then i suggest using just one for the time being to get it to be bootable, if it is bootable then we can work on arranging the other HDD's waiting to be 'added'.


----------



## joel isfeld

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

Yeah... the hard drive im trying to install is the first one.

Joel


----------



## Doby

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

Please reread Tumbleweeds request in post#4 this information is critcal for us to help you.

If you don't understand something ask and we will try to explain it better


----------



## joel isfeld

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

Alright for system specs:
PSU: Rescon Model No: CWT-250E
HDD: maxtor Diamond Max Plus 9 120gb ata/133 hdd 3.5 series.
Processor: P3 733 mhz
Motherboard: MSI 200, 815E Pro Board version: Ver 1
Ram: 2x 128mb sticks
Generic ethernet adaptor
Generic floppy drive

The jumpers are set to 'master', and the ribbon cables are going to the IDE1 slot on the motherboard.

Joel
Joel


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*



Tumbleweed36 said:


> Tell us about that hard drive. What type (IDE or Sata) , What Brand name, where jumpers are set (if IDE), where it is locate on that cable (if IDE), and what else (if IDE) is on the ribbon cable.


 You have given us some of it (type, brand name, jumpers for that drive), but we still need to know what else is on that ribbon cable and how that drive is set with the jumpers and where each is located on that ribbon cable ie: end or middle connector. Also, are you sure you are using an 80 connector cable and not one of the old 40 connector cables?


----------



## joel isfeld

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

After a few hours, I successfully fixed the problem. I believe my bios was messed up a little bit, so i updated the bios version which seemed to fix the problem.

Thanks for the help,

Joel


----------



## Tumbleweed36

*Re: Verifying DMI Pool Data BIOS*

Happy you got it fixed anyway. Don't be a stranger on here now, stick around and enjoy the forum.


----------

